# Vista-Dasktop Kaput



## PaliBob

*Repaired Desktop Background*

I thought there were two problems


Photo Gallery image
desktop background
There was only one problem. Somehow I made the Photo Gallery collage my Vista Desktop Background.

To fix it I went to:
Control Panel>Personalization>Desktop Background

as soon as I clicked on the right MS image, I got it back


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Sorry. I was going to suggest that last night
Long day & I was headed to bed
I actually don't use anything as a background - just a color
Anything for a little more speed


----------



## GoFins

So do you still have a problem you need help with or was that the only thing?


----------



## PaliBob

GoFins said:


> So do you still have a problem you need help with or was that the only thing?


 GoFins , Thanks for the inquiry I found the solution just before I submitted post #2
Thanks,
.


----------



## DangerMouse

heh... my desktop only has 2 icons , and is all white with this graphic in the middle. cool you got yer prob fixed.

DM


----------

